# Two folders have same exact files, but one folder is larger than the other one.



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

I do backups on multiple hard drives, and i occasionally right click and check properties to make sure everything is 1:1 copied. I get them perfectly matching, yet every time i go back and check them after a few months there are discrepancies in different areas.

For instance if i right click on a folder, it will show 6 files and 132MB. When i right click on it's counterpart it shows 7 files and 132.7MB. Each folder only has 6 files, and they are all the same exact size... yet when i check the properties on one of them, it shows more files and data. 

The option to view hidden files and folders is selected on each folder.

Here is a picture of both folder properties:
http://i.imgur.com/X0AQGdX.png

Here is a list of the contents of each folder:
http://i.imgur.com/oNHLfDM.png

As you can see, the contents are exactly the same, yet one folder shows more than the other.

Any idea as to why this is happening? I always end up deleting one of the folders and making a copy of the remaining one, because that's the only way i can get them to match 1:1. Would really like to find out why it keeps happening, because it gets tedious.

Win10


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

May be an index file created because of a drive type difference/setting.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Hidden files? Windows hides some files from you unless you specifically tell it to show all files and extensions.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

beenthere said:


> May be an index file created because of a drive type difference/setting.


This is what it was. I had 'show hidden files' enabled, but not 'show protected operating files'. When i enabled operating files, the missing file showed up (a thumbs.db file). 

I'm now disabling the creation of those thumb files, so this doesn't happen in the future. 

Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------

